# Blood in urine



## PrinceMickey (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi I am new to the forum and have a question.

Today we were out for about 10-15 minutes and on our way home, mickey was moving in discomfort and breathing heavy. He also leaked on my brother's lap(He has never done this before).When we came home we put him on his pee pad and he peed a lot and it was clear and then he peed again and he dripped a bit and blood was in it. After that he is fine and he played and ate and everything is normal.

Does anyone know what the problem is? We are going to go see the doctor tomorrow morning, but I wanted to see if anyone know whats wrong with mickey. This is the first time there is blood in his urine and he never pees anywhere else except on his pad. We are really worried about him.
Oh and one more question, do I have to take his urine sample in a cup? 

ThankYou


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I'm glad you're taking Mickey to the vet tomorrow! It could be that he has a urinary tract infection. Here are some directions from the web about taking a uring sample in:

"Dogs exhibiting blood in the urine should always be seen by a veterinarian. In order to help a veterinarian come to a diagnosis quickly, a urine sample may be helpful. A small teaspoon size will generally suffix and the urine should be collected in a sterile container, possibly dated with the pet's name and the time it was collected.Urine samples should be very fresh, not older than 4 hours long. It is best to refrigerate the sample." 

Good luck tomorrow. I hope Mickey feels better soon.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Poor Mickey.  Blood in the urine is never good, it is likely a severe bladder/urinary tract infection...possibly crystals in the urine. Does it look like he is straining to pee? He will definitely need to see the vet, and yes, bring in a fresh urine sample if possible. You can collect it in a ziplock bag if you are able to or in a soup ladle. lol When he goes to pee on the pad, stick the bag or ladle in the stream. You won't need much.  If you have trouble getting a fresh sample, the vet will need to keep him there for a while to collect a sample there.

Please keep us updated on how the vet visit goes. Good luck.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying all goes well for you and Mickey.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## PrinceMickey (Jun 20, 2011)

educ8m said:


> I'm glad you're taking Mickey to the vet tomorrow! It could be that he has a urinary tract infection. Here are some directions from the web about taking a uring sample in:
> 
> "Dogs exhibiting blood in the urine should always be seen by a veterinarian. In order to help a veterinarian come to a diagnosis quickly, a urine sample may be helpful. A small teaspoon size will generally suffix and the urine should be collected in a sterile container, possibly dated with the pet's name and the time it was collected.Urine samples should be very fresh, not older than 4 hours long. It is best to refrigerate the sample."
> 
> Good luck tomorrow. I hope Mickey feels better soon.


Thank You for the directions.
A urinary tract infection? I have heard about that before, I will see what the doctor says, 

Thank you for your response.


----------



## PrinceMickey (Jun 20, 2011)

LJSquishy said:


> Poor Mickey.  Blood in the urine is never good, it is likely a severe bladder/urinary tract infection...possibly crystals in the urine. Does it look like he is straining to pee? He will definitely need to see the vet, and yes, bring in a fresh urine sample if possible. You can collect it in a ziplock bag if you are able to or in a soup ladle. lol When he goes to pee on the pad, stick the bag or ladle in the stream. You won't need much.  If you have trouble getting a fresh sample, the vet will need to keep him there for a while to collect a sample there.
> 
> Please keep us updated on how the vet visit goes. Good luck.


He does not look like he is straining to pee, he looks fine when he pee.
Thank you, I will let you know what the vet says tomorrow, I hope is not anything serious.

Thank you


----------



## PrinceMickey (Jun 20, 2011)

KAG said:


> Praying all goes well for you and Mickey.
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxox


Thank You


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Hope all is well with your pup. The best is turn wee pad backward so pee will stay on top get a seringe to collect.. Good luck


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Checking in to see about your baby! I hope the vet is able to give him some relief---no pun intended! It is painful to see them suffer and they can't tell us where they hurt. They are usually in pain by the time we catch on. 
Please up-date us and we will pray all is well.
hugs,
sandi


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Sure sounds like a UTI - Aolani onced peed blood too, took him to the vet and he determined that it was a UTI. Praying all is well for your baby.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

praying for ur baby ! please keep us posted .


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Any word???


----------

